

Android Projected to Eclipse PC Sales in 2012, iOS in 2013 - pleahy
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/01/16/its-a-mobile-world-android-set-to-eclipse-pc-sales-in-2012-ios-in-2013/

======
melling
How long before the mobile browsing market share equals the desktop? I think
we're still a few years away.

